# Califig



## the_key2005

Hi Ladies, was wondering if Califig is safe to use during pregnancy and if any of you ladies have used it to relieve constipation?
Am getting bored of prunes and prune juice and looking for an alternative.


----------



## KimB1980

I was recommended Lactulose by my midwife and it really works - you get it from pharmacies and a small bottle was about £3.
It doesn't taste horrid either.


----------



## summer rain

Hi

califig just contains figs as far as I am aware; so it should be ok.

Soph x


----------



## the_key2005

Thank you Ladies.


----------



## nightkd

Califig is suitable for use during pregnancy....and as suggested above, lactulose (can take a few days to get working)....I use glycerin suppositories - not the most pleasant thing, but they work within an hour (usually a LOT quicker for me)...

xx


----------



## the_key2005

Wow nightkd thanks for that, will try the glycerin suppositories as am desparate then will settle on the califig. Thanks again all for your reponses.


----------

